# Oh Hell No; Deflate-gate?



## TBoneJack (Jan 19, 2015)

The Patriots, already the most hated team in the NFL, are being investigated for deflating their footballs in Sunday's AFC Championship win. Purportedly because it gives a better hand grip. Oh well.

Hell, I hope this shit gets settled before the Super Bowl. We don't need the next 2 weeks filled with this talk.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 19, 2015)

no way a older Qb could whoop the heir apparent without cheating, right? lol, being a Michigan man, i welcomed to cheating BS, its all butthurt whining


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 22, 2015)

The Patriots are innocent!!!

Right?


----------



## Fease (Jan 23, 2015)

God damn Bill Belichik is an evil genius. Brady " I had no idea" or whatever that news quote was lol. hahaha cracks me up. You weren't holding the ball bro? He is a great quarterback either way but seriously, cmon!


----------



## growinman (Jan 23, 2015)

TBoneJack said:


> ..................................................................
> 
> .......Hell, I hope this shit gets settled before the Super Bowl. We don't need the next 2 weeks filled with this talk.


I think it will haunt them into next week as well.....like this week!

Go 'HAWKS!!


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 23, 2015)

The sad lame thing is the patriots are a good team and would beat the colts any day, but they are cheaters...

GO HAWKS!!!!


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 23, 2015)

A leading expert in face features said today he had no sign or doubt Brady was telling the truth. So would others. He also said Bill was angry, but not lying.

The run game won against the Colts. Anyone knowing football.


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 23, 2015)

Now announced, ....NY says footballs are within regulations.

Tape to be removed from Sherman`s mouth OK`d.


----------



## NW_Grower (Jan 23, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> A leading expert in face features said today he had no sign or doubt Brady was telling the truth. So would others. He also said Bill was angry, but not lying.
> 
> The run game won against the Colts. Anyone knowing football.


Oh a face expert said. It's settled then, obviously the patriots are innocent...


----------



## OddBall1st (Jan 24, 2015)

No, they`re guilty of killing the Colts.


----------



## 2paranoid (Jan 24, 2015)

this superbowl is gonna be awesome. Two teams playing pretty much the most despised in the lague...hawks cuz they won last year and pats because they are the ones that get busted cheating. really I am watching to see katy perry's tits and some funny commercials


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Jan 26, 2015)

I love how every time the patriots get caught doing something it's considered a big surprise, and the "everyone's doing it" excuse comes out. Lol, they're pretty bad at cheating, because if everyone else does it why do they always get caught?!


----------

